# My Small O Scale Pike



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

This is my small (by O Scale standards) approximately 9'x24' conventional layout. Looking to add NYC passenger service soon. Currently it runs as many trains plus one as you see Z-1000's.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry about the duplicate photo...


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Awesome layout ! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MohawkMike said:


> Sorry about the duplicate photo...


All fixed.


----------

